# Cold white/blue lighting for planted tank



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm thinking about a 36x12x18 33g planted and am looking at what lights I want to use.

I want a clear blue/white look to the lighting. Would this be best achieved with LED or T-5 HO? 

Input would be much appreciated.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

My 45 gallon with 2x35w fluval aqualife & plant full performace led v1. (v2 should come otu soon.). I thought it look white, but not sure if that is what you looking for.

I believe led is more expensive in short term than t-5, however t-5 is more expensive in long run consider how many time you need to change the light bulb.

The only thing that doesn't grow well in my tank is tropica rotala wallichi as I can't get it to grow beautiful pink. (Than again my Oto, neon goby and Siamese algae eater ate all the leafs. =__=). I have 2 35w due to 1 isn't enough for my 45 gallon. I setup the tank at end of April and added the second light in June. I had to trim Limnophila sessiliflora once a week and pretty much cut it right at half.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

This is easy to achieve using either LED or with T5HO. Just ensure you get bulbs or light fixtures labeled as "cool white" at the 10k spectrum.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys.

Going with the fluval ultra bright led.


----------



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

I just got some lights from j&l aquatics for my rays check them out they r the Current USA orbit Marine led fixture the are a little more but they pump out the 10k and have a blue light has four different modes, you can change the intensity of the white and blue hues i should make a post about them


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

mr ry said:


> I just got some lights from j&l aquatics for my rays check them out they r the Current USA orbit Marine led fixture the are a little more but they pump out the 10k and have a blue light has four different modes, you can change the intensity of the white and blue hues i should make a post about them


I can't imagine them looking much better than the current planted + in a planted tank.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Split between getting current plus 25w or a plus pro 30w.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Guess it depends if you are planning on keeping plants that require high lighting and CO2. If not I'd just go with the 25watt.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Personally, I went with the plus pro. The 4 channel ramp timer was a must-have. You can buy the ramp timer pro for the plus but it's only 2 channels so you can't really adjust your color.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

